# How much does your dingy weigh?



## neoxaero (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm considering building myself a small dingy type boat for when my wife and I buy our big boat.

I've come across a few fun looking power boat designs (up to ~40hp or so) that look like they would be a blast on the lake or cruising around the anchorage. 

Excluding the weight of the motor - what would be a reasonable weight of a dingy to hang on dingy davits??


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)

I built a stitch and glue plywood/fiberglass 9' nesting dinghy a few years ago. Just put it on a scale last week. The front part was 46 pounds and the rear for 66. The total weight was 112 pounds (without the oars) for a stupid plywood dinghy. The plans stated the finished weight would be 75-85 pounds. I used all the correct plywood, but still came to over 25% higher weight.


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine is a Hunter Liberty, a 10' 2" lapstrake fiberglass and foam filled hull that weighs about 90 lbs (empty). It has a centerboard for use with a sail kit. I think that it can only hold a 5hp engine (or so).


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

some plywood designs really don't need to be covered with fiberglass which adds allot of weight. 
Someday I may try and build an 8 or 9 ft dink that weighs in about 60 lbs. 
plywood with lots of cedar for seats and other parts.

CLC proves it's possible Eastport Pram: Ultra-light Sailing Dinghy That You Can Build!


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

I built a 12 foot stitch and glue dinghy (see New Boatbuilders Home Page - Everything Boat Building - Building the FL12) and it weighs around 100 lb. I have never weighed it but the wife and I can lift it. I bought a little 2 wheel dolly designed for canoes and kayaks, to move it that works great. I only glassed the seams and the bottom. The rest is just covered with four layers of epoxy. That reduced the weight a little.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have an 11.5ft RIB with a 20hp OB and a steering console. It weighs a ton. It was fun when I first go it, but its so heavy, its become a PITA. When healed over hard, it's tough to keep in place. I would never risk being offshore with it back there. I can't imagine dealing with a 40hp motor. If you are committed, Kato Marine's davits are rated to hold between 600 and 800 lbs. Keep in mind that, if it gets swamped when hanging back there, it will weigh much more.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I use an old US Sabot (the centerboard Sabot, as opposed to the leeboard Naples Sabot) as a dink. It's double-hulled (can't sink), and weights about 70 lbs.


----------



## KindOfBlue (Nov 22, 2005)

We have a 9.5' AB aluminum hulled inflatable. It's awesome and weights about 100 lbs.. Goes pretty good with a 5hp and absolutely flys with an 18hp.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I'm about 225 lbs, at least my wife says I am the dinghy (one)!


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

8 foot waker=73lbs


----------

